# What do I do with Unwanted fish?



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, I've recently realised that I can't keep one of my platies due to it pestering another platy - though the fish store said that they'd be fine together :/ So now I'm not sure what to do with it. I can't set up another tank and preferably don't want to kill it. I live in London with no friends who have tanks. I bought the fish from Maiden Head Aquatics a while back and haven't had any problems until now - what can I do?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Take it to your local fish store that will take it, even if you have to give it for free, but most will give you a store credit for it. Just dont release it outside, and there is no sense in killing it. or take it to a local fish club if there is one nearby.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

x2 on the local fish store. Most will take it for free. Some may give you cash/store credit.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

*i/a*
There is possibly another option also.If your tank has room ,and you enjoy the platies you could get 1-3 more to help distribute the beatings.Often within species there is a certain number needed to help them all get along.If you only have the 2 platies (and as before you have room and enjoy) then 2 or 3 more would certainly make a more appropriate grouping..Are they opposite or same sex?If you're sticking with same sex then I would continue with that stocking plan,if you have a male and female then I would only add more females.


----------



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> *i/a*
> There is possibly another option also.If your tank has room ,and you enjoy the platies you could get 1-3 more to help distribute the beatings.Often within species there is a certain number needed to help them all get along.If you only have the 2 platies (and as before you have room and enjoy) then 2 or 3 more would certainly make a more appropriate grouping..Are they opposite or same sex?If you're sticking with same sex then I would continue with that stocking plan,if you have a male and female then I would only add more females.


They're both male - how many more do you think? I only have a 60 litre tank with 4 other male guppies already in ther


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would try 3 more males(males are more aggressive than females).I would think you could properly fit them in with the 4 guppies if that is all you have.
Being males they will pursue each other but with a group of 5, no individual one should have a target clearly painted on them.
Good luck and thanks for showing concern for your fish being happy.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> thanks for showing concern for your fish being happy.


+1


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I would go with adding a few more. Then you don't have to give away your fish *w3


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Which london are you talking about? I live 15mins outside of london. I belong to a wonderful local fish club that will surely take all your extras. We have probly 100 members. 
Let me know.....


----------



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Which london are you talking about? I live 15mins outside of london. I belong to a wonderful local fish club that will surely take all your extras. We have probly 100 members.
> Let me know.....


I live in Ealing, West London


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

You will take it to the local fish store, they will take the the fish from you and they provide you some credit...
There is no sense in killing the fishes.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

johnmark03 said:


> You will take it to the local fish store, they will take the the fish from you and they provide you some credit...
> There is no sense in killing the fishes.


Is it just me, or does those post sound like it's coming from Luke Skywalker as a Jedi mind trick ?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahaha....


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The force is strong with this one *r2


----------



## ramadoo (Mar 1, 2013)

You could put a divider in the tank or add more fish to distract the aggressor


----------

